# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Pregnyl

## medyczka

brak opinii, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją recenzję !

----------


## Sakur

Jeśli chodzi o podawanie u mężczyzn to skutecznie podbija poziom testosteronu. U mnie po Pregnylu poziom testosteronu był 50% powyżej górnej normy.

----------

